# أخطاء شائعة في علامات الترقيم



## Peace123

أعرف استعمالات علامات الترقيم جيدا ولكنني وجدت في أحد الكتب التي تتناول الموضوع كلاما أثار شكي واستغرابي، فبحثت فيه أكثر ومن عدة مصادر ورأيت كلاما متناقضا.
أطرح هنا ما اختلفت فيه الكتب والآراء وأرجو منكم الرد:
1-تكرار علامة التعجب هكذا: (ما أجمل المنظر!!) أو (مات الفتى!!!) .
2-تكرار علامة الاستفهام مثل: أين أنت؟؟
3-علامة الاستفهام التعجبية أو الاستنكارية
(؟!)
4-وضع النقطة أو الفاصلة بعد علامة التعجب أو علامة الاستفهام.
5-وضع مسافة قبل علامات الترقيم أو بينهما في بعض المواضع.

وجميعها تبدو لي غير صحيحة، فما رأيكم؟​


----------



## barkoosh

أوافقك الرأي في معظمها. فتكرار علامة التعجب أو الاستفهام لا يفيد أي معنى. ووضع نقطة أو فاصلة بعد علامة التعجب أو الاستفهام لا يفيد بشيء لأن الجملة تنتهي أصلاً بهما (إلا إذا فصلت بينهما، بحسب رأي البعض، بعلامة اقتباس *مثل: سأله: «من أين أتيت؟».*) كما أن وضع مسافة قبل الترقيم يبقى غريباً مهما برره البعض. أما الاستفهام الإنكاري فهناك من أن يرى أن علامتي الاستفهام والتعجب معاً (؟!) معتمدتان للدلالة عليه، وإن كان معظم الناس يكتفون بعلامة الاستفهام في حالته.


----------



## Peace123

ولكن للاستفهام أغراضه ومعانيه مثل الاستنكار حيث لا تحتاج لإجابة، فما فائدة علامة التعجب بجانبها؟


----------



## barkoosh

أظن أنها تفيد القارئ الذي لا يسمع نغمة الصوت ولا تعابير الوجه ليعرف أن السؤال المطروح ليس سؤالاً ينتظر جواباً بل هو سؤال إنكاري لا ينتظر جواباً. ولكن قليلون جداً يفهمون معنى (؟!) عندما يرونها في آخر السؤال. ومعظم الكتّاب لا يستعملونها. حتى إن (؟!) يستعملها البعض للتعبير عن الاستفهام الذي ترافقه دهشة.
لا أعرف لماذا خُصّ الاستفهام الإنكاري عند البعض بعلامة (؟!) بين معانى الاستفهام الأخرى. ونظراً لقلة التداول بالعلامة، لا أظن أن استعمالها لازم بقدر ما يُعتبر إنهاء الجملة بنقطة لازماً.


----------



## barkoosh

وجدت هذا في كتاب "الترقيم وعلاماته في اللغة العربية" للمؤلف أحمد زكي الذي يُعتبر "أول من أدخل علامات الترقيم في الكتابة العربية الحديثة":
"علامة الانفعال ! وتوضع في آخر كل جملة تدل على تأثر قائلها وتهيج شعوره ووجدانه، مثل الأحوال التي يكون فيها التعجب والاستغراب والاستنكار (ولو كان استفهاميًّا) والإغراء والتحذير والتأسف والدعاء ونحو ذلك".


----------



## Peace123

أشكرك كان هذا ما أحتاجه.
ولكن هل هذا يعني عدم القبول بعلامة الاستفهام الاستنكارية(؟!) ولو بحجة أنها علامة جديدة؟


----------



## barkoosh

عندما كنت أستعمل (؟!) في عملي، كان المصحّح "يصحّحها" ويزيل علامة التعجب لأنه لم يرَ في الاستفهام انفعالاً وتعجباً. ما دامت هذه العلامة لا تُعلَّم في المدارس وليست شائعة في الصحافة، لا يلام المرء سواء استعملها أو لم يستعملها.


----------

